# RGBW



## Medvedya (Feb 18, 2005)

This is a story about Bristol's local regiment - or what will soon be Bristol former local regiment.

One of the unique things about the RGBW is the 'Back Badge' which was awarded to the Gloucester Regiment after they fought back to back during the Battle of Alexandria in 1801.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-1487706,00.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

Man, and I thought the Canadian military reorganization process was fuck ed!  (It is, but that's beside the point.  )
In theory it's meant to cut costs, but I'll never ever understand the types of people who dream up these "solutions"!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks as if they've had a re-think.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/4333535.stm

This is an important link to read as well;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4049875.stm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 21, 2005)

Well good for them!


----------

